# Im a teenager with a black cat.



## AsenJMihailov (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello my name is Asen Mihailov.My cats name is Blacky she is female and we adopted her when she was just 6 months.As her name says she's a black cat.She was castrated when she was young.


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

hello! welcome


----------



## jpimaging817 (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi! I've got a black that that's also _amazingly_ named Blacky! What a coincidence. 

Welcome to the forum! Hope to see pictures of your kitty.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

As a child I had a Black cat called Blackie.


----------



## rosefox (Feb 13, 2012)

I have two black cats! They're the best.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

welcome!!

The black cat I had as a kid was named "X". yeah as a kid my mind worked in weird ways.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi and welcome! My black girl is named Lickorish. The other (Black and white) girl is Squeek.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Welcome, we look forward to seeing pictures of your kitty!

I have a black kitty too  But his name is Shepherd Book.


----------

